# Layout under construction. Expanding the main line. Lionel Trestles



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm adding a main line to my RR so I can run some of my bigger trains.

I was mistakened When I said I have all o/72 curves on the main line.

I went to the hobby store to pick up some more o/72 curves and was told that they were only made in O. 
The curves I got only o/27 are made up to o/54. They don't make tubular track for o/27 with a o/72 radius. 

I never knew that! All along I thought I had an o/72 radius! I got o/54 then.

Back too the planning board I might install O gauge o/72 and mate them with the o/27 straights.

First step was to elevate my track so the new rails for the main line can go under it.

Everything you see is still being built up. Stuff like that electric power supply clip and placement of other objects are all temporary. 

The mountains in the back are just thrown there to protect my trains buy not running off a 4' cliff are temporary too..

I'm going to paint the wall too. Didn't think of that in advance as I wanted some run time.:laugh:


Someone posted about installing trestles. 
With the Lionel trestles they are lettered. 
Just start with the smallest and work your way up to the A's the biggest. 
Me I had to add and shim some trestles. It's still not done yet.

Pictures came out too dark as I was heading up the stairs and I turned out my main lights! 

To Be Continued


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice setup, Ed! I'm envious.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

How large is the table?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good, to see you are busy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

XRuland said:


> How large is the table?


The bigger side is 8'x8', the add on piece is around 4'x 5'6".


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Is this the first time that you have posted pictures of your layout Ed? It looks nice and clean, and I love the turntable... Hmm, where is that switch going to lead to?


----------



## montclaire (Nov 30, 2009)

Where is the turntable from?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Is this the first time that you have posted pictures of your layout Ed? It looks nice and clean, and I love the turntable... Hmm, where is that switch going to lead to?


That switch is going to run to the left and hookup under the trestle were the crane is sitting. That's why I added the trestle.
Eventually it will go to the right to the other side of the basement and come back under the trestle. I needed something with an all large radius curves to run the bigger trains.

Clean looking for now when I'm done figuring where all is going I got to add some landscaping.

More pictures in my album. Most of them are just fooling around pictures. I put out some of my stuff and take pictures then put it away.

"Where is the turntable from?"

The turntable is Atlas they run for about $175 I got mine for around $125 special deal with the round house.


edit......

You can't see my crane but under the trestle you can see where the track is going.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Work begins on the new main line going in.

All I got to do is figure out where to put a # 313 working bridge in I won on fee-bay.


































The mountains in the background came off my big Sisters N layout.
I'm saving a bit of her art. (there's an eagle or sea gull flying around too.)

And saving a possible fall to the floor. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Look great, Ed!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You got it started.
Your workers must be on a coffee break. I don't see one. Or is it an ebay break


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> You got it started.
> Your workers must be on a coffee break. I don't see one. Or is it an ebay break



Workers are all on strike.

Union Men, they want better benefits and more money.:laugh:


Edit.......................,

Hey Reckers we were just going through our Christmas cards and she said who is this?

Thanks for the card.

I wouldn't have even knew you sent one if she didn't say something.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* I've been meaning to ask you---did any of those three engines work? I gave Casey Jones a lube job this weekend and he runs like a bat out of hell!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> View attachment 1056


Looks like things are going good Ed... Since you are running this train, I just have to bust out some Billy Joel 

_Well we're living here in Allentown
And they're closing all the factories down
Out in Bethlehem they're killing time
Filling out forms
Standing in line_


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Looks like things are going good Ed... Since you are running this train, I just have to bust out some Billy Joel
> 
> _Well we're living here in Allentown
> And they're closing all the factories down
> ...


The old Bethlehem Steel Empire used to be huge.
That would be a long discussion in itself.
I have been to a lot of the plants back in the Seventies as I hauled a little steel in my time.

I worked three years picking up an redoing all the old gauge track,track machines,frogs, switch points,tie plates, spikes,timber,the old gooey stinky creosote ties too. We would pickup track by itself. After a load of creosote ties and timbers when I put the rail down it would work it's way out the tail of the trailer. Pain in the you know what!

I would work the yard unloading my loads I brought back. With an old 60 ton Burro Crane we had. 
( might have been steam.:laugh
Darn I must be getting old!

I also operated a Pettibone speed swing with bucket attachment, boom attachment and a plow. 
I used to go out on new track siding construction sites and move the rail,ballast,ties, etc.
It was also called a speed swing. Had 4 wheel steering that was cool.:thumbsup:

In between loads I would work in the plant mainly painting equipment as the boss said I was the best to do the job. Back then a lot of bosses were actually nice and he was the best boss I ever had.
His real Name on the birth certificate was Diamond Joe. I won't say the last name but it was Italian.:laugh:
He all ways had a Cuban cigar to hand out to anyone who wanted one.:thumbsup:

We took all old stuff and basically transformed it into new equipment.
Same for all the switch points. We would get them all beat up and make them better then new. 
We specialized in scenic rail roads supplies.
old small gauge.
I used to pickup and deliver all up and down the East coast as far west as the Mississippi River. Sometimes crossing the big river but other trucks hauled our stuff out west.

If you ever go on a scenic RR ride in that area Big Ed has probably delivered the old gauge items to rebuild the ride. From Rail to engine.

Though some since then didn't survive and went belly up. What a shame especially the one up in the Smoky Mountains. That was called Bear Creek RR.

A copy and paste I found of it. It looks like some of it has been brought back to life.
Where I delivered they had a very nice nice trip through the gorge

Graham County Railroad #1925--- The locomotive was built by the Lima Locomotive Works in February 1925. This Shay type of locomotive, named after the inventor, was designed for the steep grades, sharp curves and bad track conditions found on logging railroads. The Shay locomotives were different in that pistons were vertically mounted on the engineer’s side of the boiler, using connecting shafts and gears to turn the wheels. The 1925 was used by the Graham County RR to haul logs out of the Snowbird Mountains to the Bemis Lumber Company mill in Robbinsville, NC. The logging portion closed in 1948, but the railroad continued to carry general freight between Robbinsville and Topton, NC, where an interchange was made with the Southern Railway. Due to dropping freight levels and track conditions, the Graham County ceased operations in 1970. (note by me they started making it a scenic RR in 1971.) In 1974, a tourist operation, the Bear Creek Scenic Railroad, tried to re-open the line to Robbinsville, but also ceased operation within a few years. The 1925 was donated to the NCTHC in 1988, and restored to operation in 1998 to pull the on-site train ride.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Big Ed, I think we need to change your name to John Henry!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I took the trestle down. I couldn't run my big stuff and was having problems with the O/27 too.

New plans.
(pictures of trestles are in the beginning of this thread.)

I laid all the track back to level with 54 curves so I can run my big stuff.
Now the main line is all 54 curves.

I don't know what will go in the space around the new curves.

I still have to pick up some 54 or 72 switches as I am going one day to add the main line running over to the other side of the basement. 

In the first picture,It's going to come off the line over by the Lionel boxes and run right along the wall and return back some how.


But at last I can run some of the bigger stuff.














Second picture is NYC Pullman Heavyweight Set # 19060 made in 1996.:thumbsup: First time running. 
The Milwaukee Road is helping out as the NYC engine broke down. 











Soon I hope the pictures will be a little better, I'm still waiting for my new camera to arrive.

I been thinking the wall needs some paint too. Some sky blue.:laugh:


Somehow I think I will paint it, stay tuned.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No trestle ??? 

Bummer ... we all like 3D layouts. But gravity's a tough master, and I can understand that hauling some of those heavy O's up the hill might be tricky.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> No trestle ???
> 
> Bummer ... we all like 3D layouts. But gravity's a tough master, and I can understand that hauling some of those heavy O's up the hill might be tricky.
> 
> ...


Those heavyweights are made to be run on 54 curves. The Milwaukee Road didn't run to good on o/27 curves either. The heavyweights won't roll through a switch under 54. I think.
The reason I took the trestles down was because I couldn't pull a long train through the curves. A short train went through fine but a long one would either derail the cars through the curve or some engines pulled wheelies going up through the first curve.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, about how long are those grey/black Pullman passenger cars? Beautiful, but extra-long for Lionel, no? (Or perhaps long as compared to Lionel old-school stuff.)

Cheers,
TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Just out of curiosity, about how long are those grey/black Pullman passenger cars? Beautiful, but extra-long for Lionel, no? (Or perhaps long as compared to Lionel old-school stuff.)
> 
> Cheers,
> TJ


The heavy weights were the Lionel's Big Boys. 

They feature illuminated interiors with passenger silhouetted windows,and are 18 inches long.
Injection-molded plastic bodies. Metal frame and grab irons. Detailed underframe. Flexible diaphragms. Spring loaded opening doors.Pullman style Six wheel Die Cast Metal Trucks. Magnetic Couplers. 

The set includes a 19056 Baggage Car, 19057 ‘Willow Run‘ Coach, 19058 ‘Willow Trail‘ Coach,and a 19059 ‘Seneca Valley‘ Observation Car.

Lionel number 19060 issued in 1996.

Min curve is 54 though I think 72 would be better for them, but I have to be satisfied with 54. For now.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful passenger cars ... but, boy ... those are huge!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Under Construction


I got tired of looking at the gray primer.
So I got a new crew to help out with the ground work.
At last a little color.:smokin:

I had to adjust the middle loops of track on each side, as they were too close to the switches. Used some 42's and 54's and 27 shorts, now theres plenty of room for passing. 
The old route was real close. I all most had a couple of wrecks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez, Ed ... that's a lot of guys on the payroll. They're not all union types, are they? Don't let them milk the management for another 30-minute break allowance.

Hey, I like the missing-truck red crane ... up on blocks and still hauling, huh?

Very nice work!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Jeez, Ed ... that's a lot of guys on the payroll. They're not all union types, are they? Don't let them milk the management for another 30-minute break allowance.
> 
> Hey, I like the missing-truck red crane ... up on blocks and still hauling, huh?
> 
> ...


My men are all union.:thumbsup: A bunch are on break right now.

You never saw those cranes? They were in my "3-D" picture.
They are only there temporary.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It has been a while but I finally have the extension running over to the other side of the dungeon started.
The new piece you see just sits on top, I can pick it up and remove it just by undoing the rails. The floor studs stay attached. I won't be able to stand on it but there is no need to do that anyway. It sits nice and solid.









Remember everything I build for this wall and the Rock L section is being made with the thoughts of moving it out of the way in case the meters need work. The inside main gas shutoff for the gas is right behind the top of the falls. A pipe wrench is there all the time, a sign will be posted with an arrow just in case. It sucks having all the blasted utilities in the way!

















I mated 2 O/72 switches to the O/27 (54 radius curves) track I am going to add a long passing siding running down the wall. I have some old manual O/42 switches to use there. It will be all O track to the other side. I was going to add the blue foam but decided that will be added with the next piece. I lucked it out with the track as I didn't have to cut anything.

All the wood I am using, I have been picking up here and there, the blue foam is free too. 2x4's 1x2's 1x3's, full and half sheets of plywood. I get them from box trailers that come into the yard, they used them for bracing sometimes then throw them out. The rest came from scrap from the hurricane rebuild. I could have had a full sheet of 2" blue foam board that was left over. But I got 2 pieces instead.
The guys doing the rebuild waited with a video camera till I came in one morning, then one guy yelled Geronimo and ran through the piece.  ( the _hits!) Luckily it sort of just split into 2 pieces of 2x8's instead of a thousand pieces.  The guy hurt his shoulder too.:thumbsup: That 2" foam board is fairly strong. :appl: 



My David Stockwell bridge ( http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154 )and my other bridges ( http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8263 )will tie into this somehow. 

Once it gets to the other side my small N scale will sit under neath the O. One of these years I will add on to that too. The far,far back corner I still have the room for an HO table if I clear out some stuff. That will be many moons from now.

I think the rail running to the other side just might be a O/72 loop leading into an O/72 switch to return to the other side. In one way out the other. I don't know yet.

At least it is a start, I have been wanting to add to the other side for a while now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good Ed, that will add a lot of fun to the operations.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Things are looking better all the time, Ed, but I have to admit that the first pix I saw of your use of a Lionel trestle set with your "L" design layout of the time, I couldn't resist thinking of the back cover of the 1957 Lionel consumer's catalog, the one with the raised trestles joining the "L" on the outside, and a black/red Seaboard switcher getting ice from a #352 icing station and what looked like a #2341 Jersey C. Trainmaster on one of the inside loops. It was about as pristine-looking and chocked full of great trains and accessories as one could have hoped for back in the day. I read on in your thread, thinking, "Hey Ed, go for it", hoho. Don't think I've ever actually seen anyone's layout try to replicate that artist's concept, probably for good reason, but for a great hit of a favored family's "L I O N E L" in a decked out basement, it was beautiful.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks John.

callme,
This was started back in 2009, I wanted the elevated but there were too many problems with the trains running on it. A short train was fine but a long one would jump at the one curve. Some of the engines would pull wheelies going around that curve too. And as the curves were O/27 a larger train wouldn't work on the curves.
So I took them out and laid down O/27 track but with a 54 curve.

Running over to the other side will give me a longer run. And a passing track will let me park a long freight train while the passenger express rolls by.

Still undecided as what to do over on the other side, you see in the far corner I have to somehow leave room for access to the electric box.

The good thing is that over there it looks like I will be able to have my little N scale table sit under the O. And I can make that a little larger with an L added on. If I don't add onto that I just might build a whole new N scale table to fit in the corner But I would like to preserve the one I got because my sister built it.

That is a small one that sits on a folding table right now.
You can see it here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great ed! I like those older manual switches, I just think they look cool with the lever sticking up. Did you break a saw blade? I can see a pencil line that is not cut. And add some bumpers so you don't run those trains off the tracks! It definitely looks nice and will be useful! Your making me feel guilty about not working on my layout for so long. Make the table narrower under the electrical box, you can reach over the table. The with you have now looks perfect. If it's too big leave a step stool under the table there. That way you don't have to search for it when your lights go out!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Looks great ed! I like those older manual switches, I just think they look cool with the lever sticking up. Did you break a saw blade? I can see a pencil line that is not cut. And add some bumpers so you don't run those trains off the tracks! It definitely looks nice and will be useful! Your making me feel guilty about not working on my layout for so long. Make the table narrower under the electrical box, you can reach over the table. The with you have now looks perfect. If it's too big leave a step stool under the table there. That way you don't have to search for it when your lights go out!


That line is XXXXed out, I decided a little bigger would be better there. 
The little piece to the left is going to be replaced with a little larger piece to mate to the new one.
No bumpers needed, that line is continuing South to the other side. 

The old manual switches came out of the dump too, my Bro in law saved them. I have the box they came in also. He got them right after someone threw them out so they didn't sit in the elements at all. They need the lanterns and one needs a bulb socket, for the passing siding that is all I need. Give me a little exercise running to switch them open and shut.

The O/72 switches are automatic so no derailments will happen on those. 

It is about time I started the extension going over there, now I wonder when I will finish it.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Ed:

Great looking layout, wish I had that much room. The detail around that commercial building is really great, bet the finished product will be fantastic.

Bud


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wabashbud said:


> Big Ed:
> 
> Great looking layout, wish I had that much room. The detail around that commercial building is really great, bet the finished product will be fantastic.
> 
> Bud


Thanks.....If it ever gets done. 

That commercial building is a Roundhouse. 
More pictures here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3435

Some pictures are old and some are newer.

Still needs a lot of ground work, I have a ton of people and other things to set in place yet.
I jump all over the layout, a little there and a little here. 
Most of my projects are not done.
But I have plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I did notice that you moved up from the O27 switches to O31.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I did notice that you moved up from the O27 switches to O31.


O/31?

I got 3 O/72's and one more for the other side.

The manuals for the passing siding are O/42 it says on them?

O/31? 

But yes, I am going all O over to there, I love those O/72 switches. 
Yes I wish I started this all in O track now, but it is what it is now.
I am too far gone to rip it up and change it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Never too far, I ripped up my O27 and it's all gone and the platforms are in the attic as flooring. No more O27 for me!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Never too far, I ripped up my O27 and it's all gone and the platforms are in the attic as flooring. No more O27 for me!


But besides the club what do you have now? 

All of my trains will run on the 54 curves, the Heavyweights would look better on O/72. But they say made for 54 curves.
My inside loop around the roundhouse will just have to be for O/27 trains. The outside main line is fine for my larger trains.

I can work with that, and by going over to the other side I will have a longer run.
And with the passing siding I can work 2 trains at once on the main line, while working another around the roundhouse line.

All hands on operation, Gomez Ed at the throttles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My layout spans three rooms Ed, it's just not much too look at right now. However, I just need to clear the room and I'll have the space for a proper layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My layout spans three rooms Ed, it's just not much too look at right now. However, I just need to clear the room and I'll have the space for a proper layout.


Only busting on you, you know?:smokin:
I have been waiting with great anticipation for your layout. You noticed I stopped asking you about it for a least a year, maybe two. 

I know yours will be bigger and better than mine. :thumbsup:

Get the boys from the club to come and help you set the woodwork up, by a bunch of pizzas and beer and soda. Twenty hands are better than 2. 

3 ROOMS! 

Man buying that car worked out good. 


I will start asking again now...weekly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Believe it or not, that's already been suggested. I'm sure I can get some hands when I get this place cleared out.

You'd think with a house that sports 5,000 sq/ft that there would be room for all the junk, but there isn't!  :laugh:

I also have to do some rewiring for the network and phones, they currently connect in here, that obviously has to chance if the train platform goes in here!


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Never too far, I ripped up my O27 and it's all gone and the platforms are in the attic as flooring. No more O27 for me!


I have both!

Regular O gauge with minimum O42 curves hidden, mostly O72 on the main line
with O54 for the turn back loops. No O31 at all.

For the long branch line, the yard, some sidings, and an industrial area all O27
size track but all O42 curves and switches. Had to trim the switches to get
the ladder tracks close enough together. I think KLine had some O54 curves
in O27 height track, I could use a few of those on the branch line.

Eventually there will be an O27 trolley line running around the city,
if the city ever gets built.....
But I refuse to use the automatic bumper reversing thingy.
I'll just have a loopy loop with the trolleys always going one way, with several
stopping places along the way through the city.

By the way, I love the new Wye! I've always liked Wyes both real and model,
so I put on my special thinking cap to come up with a way to do it.
O72 switches for the Wye make it take up a lot of space, but I can do it!

I know I can do it..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What Wye?


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

This Wye on big ed's layout:



big ed said:


> View attachment 31663


Sorry, I don't know how to make it show up...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't mean to make a Wye. 
But I did, huh? 

I just wanted some way for the train to change directions once it came back from the other side of the basement.

You know that it is not finished? It will run to the other side of the basement and loop around and come back. So far I am only planning on using one O/72 switch and O/72 curves over there.

But as of now I don't really know what the other side will end up to be.
I don't know what the next extension down the wall will be yet either.

I plan it while building it.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

big ed said:


> I plan it while building it.


Good plan! And yeah, me too!
I gave up on layout design software years ago.
I put it together and if it fits, it's golden.
Small pieces out of alignment don't bother me.
Well, not too much, if the trains stay on the track.
Most of the time, anyway.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

stevetil said:


> Good plan! And yeah, me too!
> I gave up on layout design software years ago.
> I put it together and if it fits, it's golden.
> Small pieces out of alignment don't bother me.
> ...



On each switch end on the "Wye" I made, they are connected with O/27 54 curves attached to them from the old sections main line. In between the switches and going over to the other side (eventually) are made with O track.
I was planning on cutting some rail to make it work.
I was surprised the I did not have to cut anything. 
No cussing or anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

big ed said:


> I was planning on cutting some rail to make it work.
> I was surprised the I did not have to cut anything.
> No cussing or anything. :thumbsup:


thats why i'm using gargraves on anything new i lay. a little flex track and almost any thing can be lined up. 
plus about a year ago i was sniffing around on ebay and found a guy selling a "(BOX OF TRAIN TRACK AND MORE)"
guess what? full circles of ross 042 and 054, 12 pc ross straight, 8 ross switches with dz1000:smilie_daumenpos:

buy it now $90:smilie_daumenpos: you bet i did


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Believe it or not, that's already been suggested. I'm sure I can get some hands when I get this place cleared out.
> 
> You'd think with a house that sports 5,000 sq/ft that there would be room for all the junk, but there isn't!  :laugh:
> 
> I also have to do some rewiring for the network and phones, they currently connect in here, that obviously has to chance if the train platform goes in here!


5000 sq ft??? WOW. Mine is in what should be a formal dining room which it never was as it was a computer room until wireless and laptops took over for everyone (and a couple of kids moved out!).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John did not tell you that 3000 square feet is filled to the ceilings with boxes of trains and related train items. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I could take over the Living room, nobody ever goes in there except for my grandson's piano lessons. The dining room is another work room, right now my daughter's jewelry making stuff is all over the dining room table.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I could take over the Living room, nobody ever goes in there except for my grandson's piano lessons. The dining room is another work room, right now my daughter's jewelry making stuff is all over the dining room table.



I thought she was in Bean town?
Put it in a box and mail it ti her.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking good, Ed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I thought she was in Bean town?
> Put it in a box and mail it ti her.


The other daughter.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The other daughter.


OH....OK.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Looking good, Ed.


Thanks....I got a plan......I think.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I added on another section, I don't know if I am going to use the O/72 curves over there, I might have to settle for the O/54's over on the other side.
Maybe I will have some O/72's for sale. 
But then again I never get rid of anything. 

Those 3 bridges sitting there I think will be on a hinge where the red arrow is in the picture. It will be a 6 foot span that will lift up over there.

I think. 

All the track and switches are just laying there for now but the engine runs good/well down them. :thumbsup:


















I was thinking about using some trestles I don't know. 
I am trying to work the 313 bridge in somewhere and my David Stockwell trestle/bridge too. Somewhere?:dunno:
Back in that corner underneath the O will be somekind of table on wheels for the N scale.
Somehow. :dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm suitably impressed that it runs over the bridge with no track!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John, It is nice and quite that way, though only magnatraction locomotives work. 
That will be all together a 6' bridge on a hinge lifting up and securing to the ceiling, if I make it over there.

Maybe I can use some trestles yet I have a ton of them and get the 313 Bascule in there too. At the suspension bridge I will have to make up some kind of supports as the trestles alone don't look right.
All quickly done, nothing set yet......still playing around with it.

I got to find a spot for the David Stockwell too.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good ed, I like the back track elevated. Just make sure it doesn't send the trains down to fast. Don't want you to send them into the back wall! With all you bridges you should have gone with a Niagara Falls layout or the bay bridge tunnel!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bay bridge tunnel, no, but how about the old Florida RR that used to run over water to the Keys?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I belive that was built because of the hurricanes originally, I can't remember if it was for evacuation or if they built it afterwards to get to the survivors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> I belive that was built because of the hurricanes originally, I can't remember if it was for evacuation or if they built it afterwards to get to the survivors.



HUH?



The rail line was conceived by Standard Oil tycoon Flagler and construction began in 1905, motivated by an announcement that the Panama Canal would be built. Flagler thought Key West had the potential to be an important port and trade route with Cuba and Latin America, as well as a vital supply stop for ships entering or exiting the Panama Canal.

The railroad's track stretched more than 100 miles out over open water, requiring trailblazing construction techniques and herculean efforts. At several points in the construction process more than 4,000 men were working on the project, and Flagler gambled nearly all his wealth on the venture.

Officially named the Florida East Coast Railway's Key West Extension, the line became known as the Florida Keys Over-Sea Railroad and was sometimes referred to as "the eighth wonder of the world." The bridges and viaducts connecting the Keys, including the landmark Seven Mile Bridge at Marathon, were regarded as an engineering marvel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Then,

For more than two decades after the railroad's 1912 completion it carried passengers to the Keys and Key West, affording them a breathtaking sense of steaming across the open ocean.

The Over-Sea Railroad's heyday ended abruptly when a portion of the line was destroyed in a 1935 hurricane. Less than three years later a narrow highway for automobiles replaced the tracks.

Today many of the original railroad bridges still can be seen alongside the bridges that support the modern Florida Keys Overseas Highway, the contemporary connection from mainland Florida through the Keys.

Other reminders of the historic railroad include Pigeon Key, a five-acre island that lies beneath the Old Seven Mile Bridge at Marathon. A base camp for workers during construction of the original railroad bridge, the tiny island now features carefully restored structures and a museum dedicated to the railway and its builders.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It took them 7 years to build, I think any surviving hurricane refugees would have been dead by the time they reached them. 

You were close, a hurricane put an end to it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, my memory is shot, a hurricane was involved. I haven't been down there in 15 years. Maybe after the train was wiped out the people were stranded. I don't remember.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The railyard slowed down because of the pandemic.
Not much activity going on at all.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I forgot you had the turntable, and the diner. At least i have the cow on track, lol. This is a nice break from the debate. Thanks ed! And congrats on your retirement, i read that somewhere i think.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> I forgot you had the turntable, and the diner. At least i have the cow on track, lol. This is a nice break from the debate. Thanks ed! And congrats on your retirement, i read that somewhere i think.


Debate? Me?.............You must be mistaken. 

Yeah, I said Take this job and shove it. 
I ain't working here or anywhere anymore. Lol

But, I have been keeping busy around the house.
And every once and a while going down in the dungeon.

Look at the last time I posted in this thread?
Been awhile ha ha ha, there are some other threads I have to update too.

Just took those while I ran down to get the Boxcar pictures to add to the other thread.

You see I parked your car in front of the diner?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I did see the time, you must not remember i dont miss much ed. I enjoyed looking back bud. I think i will start a new layout also, maybe closer to Christmas. My new hobby has been camping , so i went through 2 older campers, , fixed them up and saw a bit of Americana. Home school for the kido, just in 3rd grade now, is not fun also. So trains soon. I have to still see about those trains my neighbor had, still in my garage. Lol. I belive you wanted a set. Time moves forward, but things don't change much. Enjoy retirement.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Heck, set up a small Christmas board for under the tree?
Even make it in pieces for easy storage, you have the trains. 
Suzy cutie is older now, she should be able to get involved?
Does not need to be large. 
Something to do with her when the cold sets in?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea , im hopeing. And yea i have the trains. Lol. And the room in the basement. When i moved i made sure to leave it baren, just in case. Other stuff ill put in a pm.


----------

